# TUG Watch List Notification emails



## Free2Roam (Jun 6, 2019)

Brian, thanks so much for adding the resort name to the watch list notification emails! 

Not sure when it happened... I just noticed today.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 7, 2019)

well we fixed one issue (no more gmail errors)...but seem to have generated another for some other email systems (cox.net, q.com, etc etc)...still plugging away and will get it 100% soon enough!

with as much OBVIOUS spam as I get on a daily basis...its incredible the hoops you have to jump thru to get legitimate mail delivered to paying customers.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 7, 2019)

ok...support claims they have found the issue and fixed it...fingers crossed it works perfect tonight!


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 8, 2019)

no major errors tonight (at least none came back to us)..hopefully its not going to spam either!


----------



## tscofl (Jul 7, 2019)

Free2Roam said:


> Brian, thanks so much for adding the resort name to the watch list notification emails!
> 
> Not sure when it happened... I just noticed today.



Hi, not sure if I need to start a new thread, but I have the same issue:  I am no longer receiving email notifications from my postings.
Hope this can be fixed.  Thanks.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 7, 2019)

please be sure to check your spam/junk email folders.

also note that all TUG auto-notification emails come from "messages@tug2.com" now, so please add that to your list of trusted senders if you have super restrictive spam filters such as earthlink/etc.


----------

